# Betta pros i need some advice/ideas



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Ive had a few bettas in the past. 1 in a 10G when i was a kid, one was in a .5 Gallon which flourished with constant bubble nests that i gave away when i left for aussi for a few months. One was in a 1 Gallon bowl that lived out his life and again flourished. I then swapped to a 5 gallon hex tank with built in filter and light and a low powered heater that hardly did much but that fish only lived a month. A friend of mine also purchased the same tank and had a similar experience but his filter ended up bunking out. I think it was a penguin system. This tank made it hard to really get a good look at the betta since it it had all the bends and such a huge lid, it also scratched very easy when cleaned because it was plastic. Im sure you already all know where this is going.

Im looking for members who have successfully run a betta tank/bowl/jar/apparatus with the following criteria
-good visibility of my betta... i hated the fact that i had to dodge around the 5 gallon hex to catch a glimps of my fish
-1-3 gallons preferably (not much space on my desk
-glass or plastic that wont scratch while cleaning
- lid or a method that wont let the bettas curiosity of whats on the other side of the glass get the best of him
-a good light source unlike the crappy one in the 5gallon hex tank... white light instead of a dull yellow
-some sort of compact lid or easy neat filter, light and heat system
-not nano saltwater tank price
If you got a set up you have a pic of i would love to see it

If i find nothing i will probably just stick to bowls.



1) yes i googled and searched bca
2) dont bash my bowls, pm me if you have an issue 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what I have and like the best
never done the bowl thing nor anything less than 1gal.... totally against it, but to each his own lol
I have: 
3 gal glass tanks (IPU has some great priced ones, with curved front corners, that come with a glass top)
50 watt heater
no filter, used to use the Red Sea nano HOB filters as they have adjustable flow, but found they do just as fine without one, long as you do weekly water changes.
no lid, none have ever jumped out, even have 2 tanks side by side and never happened, but a lid is a good idea for less evaporation & a humid atmosphere
lighting minimal, small PC light seemed best, LED probably fine too, otherwise algae growth seemed inevitable
I also provide a cave & keep plants in mine , usually a java fern and a floating one of some kind. Bettas are much happier with plants and caves they can explore. 
one other thing I keep in it is an Indian Almond leaf
I have 3 Bettas currently in set-ups like this and they are happy and healthy

here is their set ups and links to the threads with more pix

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/my-black-orchid-hm-betta-rip-18046/









http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/one-cool-betta-11775/









http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/zakk-betta-1095/

















then there is this thread that has alot of members Bettas and set-ups on it:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/bca-members-bettas-past-present-823/

oh yea....not a pro here...... just what i have going


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Some real nice 'betta condos' you have there John , looking good eye catching ,and plain simple.If its one fish i cant seem to have success with, its been the various breeds of betta's out there.The OP's post reminds me of what i have gone through as well.Hopefully one day i can succeed like you guys!


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

I found the Fluval Chi's fishtanks great for Bettas. I have one in a 6.6g and one is a 5g and they are right beside each other on my computer desk. They are taller tanks than others, so good for a desk. I have rocks, driftwood & plants in them. Only downside is with the open tops I have to top up the water alot & the filters which sit on top, need the water level high to work. But Google them, they are a nice little tank & I found them on Craigslist for much cheaper then new. Paid $30 & $40. They are also big enough to house catfish & smaller plecos to help with the cleaning of the tank. I have a water siphon that attaches to my sink so water changes/cleaning the rocks are easy


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i have a betta in a 6.6 g chi too and i like it , but i hate the see thru background on it so im gonna fix that, not a huge fan of the weak filter either but with a blacked out back and a painted intake im sure an aq mini or similiar would work good.. and then just leave the existing light or i dunno and i saw on an ad you can get tops for a chi now too so that could be cool or diy one out of acrylic


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll go to ipu to get my betta and check that tank out at the same time thanks. Saw that thread just hard to figure out whos running what system. No filter eh? Just 100% water changes?

I got a chi for a friend of mine. Looks nice. Its something id consider even though it a evaporates water like no tomorrow. The place i got the chi for my friend from, forget what its called but its right where robson starts but not on robson street. They had these smoked out lids, dish like almost that went passed the glass for a bit of a over hang. So u got a pleco in with ur betta? 30-40 bucks is a steal.

Aqueon® Evolve 4™ nano All-Inclusive Desktop Aquarium with LED - Specialty Pet Month - Featured Products - PetSmart
That one looks nice but its some sorta special acrylic. not sure if its scratch proof from a scrubby, doesnt seem like it has a heater but all else looks good. Comes with a lid aswell.

Aqueon Betta Mini Bow 2.5 Gallon Aquarium Starter Kit - Specialty Pet Month - Featured Products - PetSmart

Plastic no heater. prolly IPU 3 gal or the chi. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Im thinking Fluval chi with a lid for my betta, few low light plants and some sorta spot to hide. Maybe get a otocinclus catfish or 2 and call it a day.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

good idea, sounds like you have your plan now, I really do like the chi just think filtration is lacking


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Prelude2Life said:


> I'll go to ipu to get my betta and check that tank out at the same time thanks. Saw that thread just hard to figure out whos running what system. No filter eh? Just 100% water changes?


Actually I only do 50% weekly wc's, since I top them off every other day.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Your Betta most likely died from you trying to cycle the tank with him inside it...

I think anything under 2.5 gallons is unnecessary and cruel. I've kept a past betta in one of those, and he most certainly did not live to an "old age" (I have known of Bettas who lived to be over ten years old, I doubt the ones you were keeping in bowls lived to even middle age)

When I first got my new Betta I kept him in here








Strong light built into the hood, grew lots of plants in there, 
acrylic container with a good fitting lid that holds the temperature steady 77-78 degrees, (I had a heater, but the tank never dropped below 77 so it was never turned on) and creates a layer of humid air above the water so the tropical fish don't damage their labyrinth organ breathing cold air... 
Excellent visibility, rounded corners make it easier to see inside than a traditional glass tank. Its a "tall" shape only 8 by 16 inch footprint easy to fit ion a desk. 
I used a Hagen mini underwater filter, turned down to the slow setting, its a great filter for a Betta.

I have the whole setup for sale (upgraded my betta to a 20g) if anyone is interested.


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Ive had people tell me holding fish in tanks at all is cruel, then you have those that say they are saving them from the fate at the pet stores. My fish in the bowl lived past 5 years and he wasnt some pro breeds. Just the 2.99 petstore special. 5 Gallon hex tanks were already cycled before the betta went in. I have my test kits and im not new to the hobby. I don’t think he liked the current very much which kept him very close to the bottom. Anyways that’s not here nor there.

I saw your 5gal on sale. i'll let you know. not a huge acrylic fan due to scratching in my hex tank but good deal with all the lil freebees.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Okay, there's a big difference between saying that keeping any animal in captivity is cruel, and keeping an animal in conditions that are completely unsuited for him. The water in their natural habitat isn't stagnant. Much of their time is spent in slow-moving rivers and the air is very humid and most of all, they, like all fish, like to swim... Keeping a Betta in a .5 gallon container is like keeping a puppy in a cupboard under the stairs. Maybe it won't die right away, but it sure won't be happy or healthy. The difference is that a puppy can cry to tell you something is wrong. The Betta can't.

P.S. You made this thread asking for advice, so I don't get why I'm feeling all this attitude coming from you. If you want to keep your fish in an unheated, unfiltered bowl, that's on you. If you don't want honest advice, why bother asking?


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

BTW do not ever "save" fish from pet stores. If you think they're treating their livestock cruelly, talk to a manager or write a letter saying so. The fish you "save" will be replaced by more, and you'll just keep feeding the cycle of cruelty. They wouldn't sell an item that people don't buy. The only way to effect change is to buy your fish at lfs which keep their livestock in suitable conditions.


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

Hmm not sure where you're picking up the attitude from but if you scroll back to my first post I was asking for a solution to wanting a better option then a 1 Gallon bowl with the criteria that followed. Everyone else gave their ideas from which I chose to look into 2, glass tank idea from ipu and the chi. Since ive been around bca for a very long time I put 2 points at the bottom of my first post. 1) I googled 2) if you have a issue with a bowl system I used 6 years ago, and had some relative success with compared to the 5 gallon hex, then pm me so this thread wouldn't get taken OT. You still brought up the age old argument so I gave a very neutral answer. Assuming you had looked at my first post I was under the impression you wanted to figure out why I had the bad luck with the hex tank. I said im not a beginner to the hobby, ive had bettas before so you can remove water chemistry and cycling issues out of the equation to figure out why the death. I didn't realize it was more of an elitist attitude till now even after I PM you about purchasing your 5 gal? How does that equate to not wanting to heat or filter my next project? Also im sure there's nothing wrong with not running a filter, one of the members does a weekly 50% water change once a week and has some good looking results. I am asking for advice just not your opinion on how bad it is to put a betta in a bowl. Now that we have that cleared up&#8230;



macframalama said:


> good idea, sounds like you have your plan now, I really do like the chi just think filtration is lacking


Seems like the chi doesn't make much of a "splash" maybe a slim filter on the back with a diffuser can hop up the filtration? More DIY goodness.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man i tried adding a hob aq mini to the chi and the darn thing is literally like 1/8 of an inch to big to hang on the back with the existing light , so out of options i stuck it on the side til i can put the kids to bed and re look at it , but I will figure something out , the existing filter/light set up slides onto this black bracket so im gonna see if the bracket can be removed and skootched over like 1/2 an inch or something , and then the light that came with it could still go on , just slightly askew to one side a lil bit ,
i really dont care if its a lil off to the side so long as getting better filtration is key


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Prelude2Life said:


> Hmm not sure where you're picking up the attitude from but if you scroll back to my first post I was asking for a solution to wanting a better option then a 1 Gallon bowl with the criteria that followed. Everyone else gave their ideas from which I chose to look into 2, glass tank idea from ipu and the chi. Since ive been around bca for a very long time I put 2 points at the bottom of my first post. 1) I googled 2) if you have a issue with a bowl system I used 6 years ago, and had some relative success with compared to the 5 gallon hex, then pm me so this thread wouldn't get taken OT. You still brought up the age old argument so I gave a very neutral answer. Assuming you had looked at my first post I was under the impression you wanted to figure out why I had the bad luck with the hex tank. I said im not a beginner to the hobby, ive had bettas before so you can remove water chemistry and cycling issues out of the equation to figure out why the death. I didn't realize it was more of an elitist attitude till now even after I PM you about purchasing your 5 gal? How does that equate to not wanting to heat or filter my next project? Also im sure there's nothing wrong with not running a filter, one of the members does a weekly 50% water change once a week and has some good looking results. I am asking for advice just not your opinion on how bad it is to put a betta in a bowl. Now that we have that cleared up&#8230;
> 
> Seems like the chi doesn't make much of a "splash" maybe a slim filter on the back with a diffuser can hop up the filtration? More DIY goodness.
> View attachment 10831


Wow okay. you clearly said in your first post if you didn't find anything else you'd just put them in bowls and let them "flourish" I was just trying to stand up for the most abused fish in the hobby... sue me.

Have it your way... your Betta was murdered by the hex aquarium and there was nothing you could have done to prevent it...  Good luck.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think we need to go to this extreme, lets keep it civil please & thank you!


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

Sorry Diztrbd1, I got a little steam in my head there.. Gotta go for a walk or something...


----------



## Prelude2Life (Jun 22, 2010)

macframalama said:


> man i tried adding a hob aq mini to the chi and the darn thing is literally like 1/8 of an inch to big to hang on the back with the existing light , so out of options i stuck it on the side til i can put the kids to bed and re look at it , but I will figure something out , the existing filter/light set up slides onto this black bracket so im gonna see if the bracket can be removed and skootched over like 1/2 an inch or something , and then the light that came with it could still go on , just slightly askew to one side a lil bit ,
> i really dont care if its a lil off to the side so long as getting better filtration is key


I still got an old AQ mini from a few years back. If you Frankenstein something post it up, im sure theres a lot of Fluval Chis out there with bunk filters. I know a friend of mine bought one with a bunk lighting system and he got one of those clip lights.



gsneufeld said:


> Wow okay. you clearly said in your first post if you didn't find anything else you'd just put them in bowls and let them "flourish" I was just trying to stand up for the most abused fish in the hobby... sue me.
> 
> Have it your way... your Betta was murdered by the hex aquarium and there was nothing you could have done to prevent it...  Good luck.


Yes i agree with you i would like to give the next betta i get a larger home and yes i have a solution to that thanks to the positive response given on this thread and yes i feel there might have been to much flow on the hex tank which prolly stressed the fish out or maybe it was just a sick fish. No offense but your sort of over reacting now. Thanks for the input anyhow.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Well I will tell you this taking that bracket off and relocating the existing chi light and filter over a skootch and hooking up an aq mini took a whopping 15 min , and half thet time was draining it...

basically all i did was remove the water / fish ect took a box cutter and slid it up the glass from where the bracket was attached... it popped off in 1 second of work, figured out where the mini needed to sit , took a small squeeze of aq safe silicone put the clip where i wanted it , carefully slip the filter and light combo back on which held the freshly glued clip on and securely in place and simply hooked up a mini , it really doesnt look bad, so tomorow im gonna black out the back , and i have already painted the intakes <x 2> with krylon fushion paint <which is safe for underwater use when fully cured> and bobs your uncle a properly filtered fluval chi , lol I was actually thinking it was gonna be a pain in the rear but it was like a 15-20 min diy chi fix, im sure there are other options and diy ways but this is what i had on hand, i took some pics and i will post in the diy section tomorow, couldnt have been easier actually

I will also be adding a tiny heater to the chi now with the tank back being blacked out it will hid both all gear pretty good and also you wont see thru the darn thing and see the cords ect , and in my case the coffee pot on the kitchen counter 

Im an now calling this the Fluval "G" cuz its gangsta lol


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I keep my betta in a Fluval Chi with a lid (you can buy chi lids now for $5) and it works great. 50% w/c weekly and he flourishes. The filtration is fine for a betta and actually works really well because there isn't enough current to sweep them around.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/turning-fluval-chi-into-fluval-g-31058/

chi filters suck ... boooo


----------

